# 2008 Trek Equinox TTX versus 2009 Trek Equinox TTX



## RioFastRacer (Oct 22, 2007)

I noticed the new TTX time trial bikes are on the trek site. Does anyone know what changes were made to the frame? Bottom bracket? Anything? Or is it just simply a new paint job?


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

I don't believe there were any changes to 2008 - 2009

2007 used carbon110 though


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

No change.

Colors maybe.


----------

